# Visa?



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,

Please can someone let me know how long the tourist visa lasts please? I think it's 1 month? I have finally booked a holiday for october but will be staying 6 weeks so I'm thinking I will have to go to El Tur to get a residency visa as my mine has run out now.
Thanks. ( 6 weeks!!:clap2


----------



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

visa last for three months so you have ample time by the time you go back home.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone let me know how long the tourist visa lasts please? I think it's 1 month? I have finally booked a holiday for october but will be staying 6 weeks so I'm thinking I will have to go to El Tur to get a residency visa as my mine has run out now.
> Thanks. ( 6 weeks!!:clap2




Yes the visa lasts one month... you can apply for it to be extended.
You would not be granted residency to come here for 6 weeks.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone let me know how long the tourist visa lasts please? I think it's 1 month? I have finally booked a holiday for october but will be staying 6 weeks so I'm thinking I will have to go to El Tur to get a residency visa as my mine has run out now.
> Thanks. ( 6 weeks!!:clap2


I also believe that the visa you buy in the airport is just for one month.

As you have rightly said, just nip over to El Tur and you can pick up a visa for 6 months or one year very easily - it wouldn't be a residency visa though, just a longer tourist visa. And you can ask for it to be re-entry so it doesn't expire as soon as you leave.

It costs just over 80 LE I think for one year. 

Sam x


----------

